# Les DEUX MILLE posti de gardefeu



## carolineR

*Grégoire, ayant chanté
Tout l'hiver glacé,
Se trouva fort dépourvu
Quand le printemps fut venu :
Pas un seul petit morceau
D’opérette ou d’adagio.
Il alla crier son désarroi
Et son émoi
Sur le Forum
De Word-Reference.com,
Le priant de lui prêter
Quelque occupation pour subsister
Jusqu'à la saison nouvelle.
"Je vous paierai, lui jura-t-il,
Avant le quinze Oût, foi de Grégoire,
Intérêt et principal. "
Le Forum est exigeant :
C'est là fait notoire.
Promettez-vous d’atteindre 2000 posti avant le temps chaud ?
Dit-il à ce baryton désoeuvré.
- Nuit et jour à tout venant
Je posterai, je m’y engage.
- Vous posterez ? j'en suis fort aise.
Eh bien! Postez sur chaque fil maintenant.

Et c’est ainsi que Gardefeu,
En moins de quatre mois, a réussi
les deux mille posti
promis, 
Qui , croyez-vous, pourra faire mieux ?
*


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Gardefeu, 

je te souhaite *ce que tu sais*, et ce, crois-le bien, d'*une manière très prononcée* !   (*)

Bon, tu pourrais nous en pousser une petite, pour l'accasion, non ? 
Tiens, je t'imagine déjà...  

Amicalement,


(*) quelques explications ici.


----------



## Nunty

I can speak English here, right? 



			
				KaRiNe_Fr said:
			
		

> je te souhaite *ce que tu sais*, et ce, crois-le bien, d'*une manière très prononcée* !


I probably wouldn't have phrased it _quite_ that way, but I am one with Karine in her sentiments.

 Bravissimo  (moved to over here from over there...)


----------



## Gardefeu

Merci, Caroline, pour ce succulent poème! Est-ce une manière de suggérer que je suis quelqu'un de _fabuleux_?

Karine, cette petite animation est à croquer! Merci mille fois de tes voeux... pieux!

Ma soeur, you'll make me blush! Many many thanks to a translator than nun equals!


----------



## anangelaway

Alors Gardefeu il va de 2000 en 2000 ?!!! D'ailleurs Gardefeu, tu vas tellement vite que j'ai du installer deux écrans presque pour toi... Merci de toute l'aide que tu apportes au forum.  

*Félicitations et merci !!! *

**​


----------



## Outsider

_Mes félicitations, Gardefeu !_
​


----------



## geve

Alors quoi, on ne peut pas tourner le dos cinq minutes sans manquer des centaines de posts aux relents (ni sulfureux, ni souffreteux) prononcés de talent ? 
J'étais partie au Feu (Haute Savoie), mais je n'ai pas trouvé la gare... J'ai même été à Feux (dans le Cher), mais chou blanc là aussi.  Mais tant mieux, finalement, si le train ne s'arrête pas !


----------



## LV4-26

Bonne route, Grégoire.


----------



## rsweet

*Félicitations, Gardefeu !

Merci !*​


----------

